

Unlimited private git repos for Python Developers - aychedee
https://blog.pythonanywhere.com/43/

======
hjwp3
In fact, non-Python developers are welcome too. You can just use the site for
hosting your repos, be they full of ruby, node.js, haskell, or whichever
Lovecraftian horror of a language you prefer... Just make sure to click on
"Bash console", and not on any of those terrible Python ones...

